# Five Family - Five Animal  kungfu - As taught by GM Ark Yuey Wong



## gstat2 (Dec 20, 2011)

My name is Gary Steuer.  I started with GM Ark Yuey Wong when I returned to the United States in 1968 . I'm a former U.S. Marine  ,who got the opportunity to study in Okinawa under Master Shimabuku , then to Vietnam , and studied with Korean Marines, then to Hong Kong to study Iron Palm. I returned to New York from Vietnam ,and then on to Los Angeles , Calornia to try to get a chance to study with the Grand Master . I came with a letter of recommendation  ,but that didn't mean too much to GM Wong..  After about 6 attempts  , he let me " Try. " .  well , I stayed loyal to him until 1986.   I have posted videos on youtube  under  - gary steuer kungfu - ..    Evidently there is a Steve Steuer....who studied with GM Wong...Sorry , I would have known him , but I don't . End of story .     I will try to answer any and all questions anyone might have about our style , or anyone who is connected with it .. I have lived in Thailand for more than 20 years now.  I've had some illness due to Agent Orange while in Vietnam . I can deal with it .   Hope you people have questions !


----------



## David43515 (Dec 20, 2011)

I`ve always heard that GM Wong taught kind of a mix of northern and southern Shaolin. What was training with him like? What did he think was important in your training? I remember reading an article on him when I was a kid and thinking that he seemed very practical and straight forward in his approach to fighting.


----------



## gstat2 (Dec 20, 2011)

GM Wong taught the 5 Family style as he had learned it . He also knew 2 other styles , that he couldn't teach to anyone . Those were his personal family styles... The style he taught was as it should be  , Northern & Southern .  Differences came about through long seperations of styles & teachers.  There really is only one style. The offshoots have their own variations and techniques  , due to terrain , and differences in people.    The 5 Family style takes into consideration all those differences , and someone will be able to adapt themselves to the style.  Problem is when someone has learned a piece and then passes it on in the strict way they had learned it with no variences..  Then a style becomes altered.    Every different person will find what is good for their bodies to use in the 5 Animals , as each animal is different..   Is why you have to learn the 5  , so that you know the defenses for the others.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have your dvd and loved it.  Any more plans to produce more in the future?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to MT

Just watched lesson 4 and I liked it


----------



## gstat2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the post!  We have a DVD in progress , that should be a lot better than the first , until then I'm posting clips on youtube. Go to - gary steuer kungfu ..  Posted 6 + already...


----------



## gstat2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the positive replies !    Just want to let you know we have a proboard a/c  , and you can ask questions, or just enjoy ..
http://5familykungfu.proboards.com        Videos are there are also , so you can practice the forms as GM Ark Yeuy Wong taught them .


----------

